
Show HN: Netboot diskless Windows machines from a Linux server for LAN parties - kentonv
https://github.com/kentonv/lanparty
======
tiernano
this is kinda cool... would like to see if some sort of user state could be
saved... probably redirecting users home directory to a NAS or something...
thinking more along the lines of desktops in a house for kids, etc... allow
them to do what ever, if they screw it up, reboot and its back... only thing
they can break is their home dir, and using snapshots or the like, it can be
brought back...

~~~
kentonv
I imagine the best bet for this would be to use Windows' "Roaming User
Profiles". I haven't tried it, though.

------
BinaryBuddha
Love the megaman-themed server naming convention!

